
HTC Vive priced at $799, available in early April - Yhippa
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/21/11081462/htc-vive-consumer-edition-price-release-date-mwc-2016
======
mike-cardwell
The sort of people willing to drop $599 for an Oculus Rift are probably the
same sort of people willing to drop $799 for a Vive. The Vive certainly looks
like a more attractive bit of kit to me. I am glad I held off on placing the
Rift pre-order now.

------
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11145102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11145102)

------
rnernento
Well Occulus is in trouble...

------
MollyR
At these prices, is mainstream vr dead ?

~~~
carlosdp
How can it be dead? It hasn't even begun yet. The original iPhone was $500 w/
contract, the first iteration of a new technology is always going to be
expensive.

Plus the Rift and Vive are just the high-end headsets, the GearVR is doing
pretty well at a much lower price point and now is being bundled with Galaxy
S7 pre-orders. There will be millions of consumers with headsets by the end of
the year and there's tons of momentum, it's not dead, it's unborn.

